# Kane (of WWE fame) whoops Tim Sylvia in bar fight.



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Sherdog
> March 17, 2009
> DETROIT, MI - Former UFC Heavyweight Champion, Tim Sylvia was involved in a fight at a bar in downtown Detroit Michigan with 7 foot, 320 pound WWE Superstar, Glen 'Kane' Jacobs.
> 
> ...


Uh-oh... the pro-wrestling fans are going to have a field day with this one, lol :fight02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Kane vs. Couture

Make it happen Dana :thumbsup:


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

lulz! i'm not a fan of sylvia so i find the fact that he got beatdown by a "fake" wrestler hilarious. maybe it'll knock him off his high horse because he seems to have his head in the clouds. tim's a big dude, but kane is a bigger dude. thats what he gets for starting ish, i guess. i wonder what big tim has to say for himself.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

:thumb03::thumb01::laugh::laugh::laugh::happy01::happy01::sign02::happy04::cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

This is hilarious, Kane is one of the only Pro Wrestlers I watch anymore.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I say Kane vs Lesnar!!


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

*Oooooooooo!!!!*

I cannot believe a bonafide mma fighter, let alone a former 2 time UFC Heavyweight Champion to get a beatdown from a wrestler who hasn't won a pro-wrestling world title in 11 years.... DAMN!!!!!


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Kane by big boot.

I wonder what they were arguing about. :confused02:


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Im Taller Then You

No Im Taller Then You

No Me

No Me

Big Boot, Vicious Ground And Pound!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Big Tim truley sucks for this one.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds a little fishy to me. Sorry I can't buy this one, I can't afford it.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Big Tim shouldn't have underestimated Kane. Yeah pro wrestling is assisted, but Kane is a monster of a human being and has a definite strength advantage over Big Tim.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Haha this story has just hurt Sylvia, Couture, and Nogueira's rrankings in my book lol.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats hilarious Kane is the man I always watch him in WWE I just can't believe he can take Sylia a real fighter so funny.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Negative1 said:


> Kane by big boot.
> 
> I wonder what they were arguing about. :confused02:


That Tim did better than Kane's wife on Blind Date? :dunno:


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Work.


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

sylvia is an idiot, who would fight a demon. he rose out of hell.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

you know i kinda doubt this, but... my overwhelming dislike for tim makes me smile at this very idea. wonder if he wore his old ufc hw belt out to the bar only to get his ass beat down and then kane took his belt and left xD

bitch owned


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Chokeslam From Hell! 

It Is Alllll Over!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Hate to break it to you people, but MMA fighters aren't gods of the fighting world. Just because a guy is a professional wrestler doesn't mean he can't throw down. This is coming from someone who doesn't watch wrestling, but it's pretty tiresome to hear morons go on and on about how MMA fighters are the above all gods and if they train MMA no one can touch them.

This is just one instance where yes, even MMA fighters can get their share of ass kickings by even a simple civilian like a "fake pro wrestler."


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lame...

I hope this story doesn't get out.... and if it does it wanna seee Kane vs Brock Lesnar mma match XD


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Quite a run Big Timmy is on. Frank Trigg syndrome + 80 some pounds. rad


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

I wish that this had been caught on tape.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kane is huge...tim Sylvia is a moron....how many times had that dude gotten his ass kicked....just shut up and go away like we all wish ken Shamrock would......:thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Kane is huge...tim Sylvia is a moron....how many times had that dude gotten his ass kicked....just shut up and go away like we all wish ken Shamrock would......:thumb02:


4 loses via Submission, one decision loss. Only Couture and Fedor were kicking his ass though. So Couture, Fedor, and Kane have all stomped Sylvia. Thats not very many.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

who's to say Kane doesn't have some training in a martial art besides his Job at WWE? And you have to consider that Sylvia might have been drunk, (tho the article might indicate otherwise, i just skimmed it), Also i don't think that kane is really 7'/320lbs, WWE always exaggerates size to make it's performers look more impressive.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> 4 loses via Submission, one decision loss. Only Couture and Fedor were kicking his ass though. So Couture, Fedor, and Kane have all stomped Sylvia. Thats not very many.


 
frank Mir, Nog....I mean his biggest wins were over Andrei and maybe Andrei wasnt at his best cuz the Andrei that fought fedor would whip tim....

The point is the dude just thinks he's the shit and he aint, other than Andrei who has he beat......Tra Tellegman, Brandon Vera.....big deal the guy is a tool...........


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

You cant stay on the outside and jab your way to victory in a barfight. LOL


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I live in the detroit area and I've heard nothing about this. I've checked news sites, news papers, you name it. I'll let you know if I see anything that makes me think this is real, but right now, it's just a story.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

S_515_S said:


> I cannot believe a bonafide mma fighter, let alone a former 2 time UFC Heavyweight Champion to get a beatdown from a wrestler who hasn't won a pro-wrestling world title in 11 years.... DAMN!!!!!


Yeah, we all know how hard wrestlers have to train to win those elusive world titles! I wonder if Paul Bearer hit Sylvia with an urn while the crowd wasn't looking.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> You cant stay on the outside and jab your way to victory in a barfight. LOL


 
Agreed and repped....:thumb02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Even though it's bullshit this story is awesome.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

kamikaze145 said:


> You cant stay on the outside and jab your way to victory in a barfight. LOL


Truth. :thumb02:


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

sounds like bullshit... what are the chances - Tim and Kane in the same bar, in Detroit


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Zemelya said:


> sounds like bullshit... what are the chances - Tim and Kane in the same bar, in Detroit


On St Patty's Day...:confused02:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank god this fight wasnt up at any bookie, that would've cost me ALOT of money!


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Hate to break it to you people, but MMA fighters aren't gods of the fighting world. Just because a guy is a professional wrestler doesn't mean he can't throw down. This is coming from someone who doesn't watch wrestling, but it's pretty tiresome to hear morons go on and on about how MMA fighters are the above all gods and if they train MMA no one can touch them.
> 
> This is just one instance where yes, even MMA fighters can get their share of ass kickings by even a simple civilian like a "fake pro wrestler."


True. MMA would be more like a real one on one figth where both guys fight "fair" (and the fighters start at a considerable range from eachother). Especially with Big Tim, who doesn't seem like the ultimate badass and who is pretty slowish, I'm not too surprised to hear this...


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, we all know how hard wrestlers have to train to win those elusive world titles! I wonder if Paul Bearer hit Sylvia with an urn while the crowd wasn't looking.


Hahahaha.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

WHo knows how this went down. Tim might not have expected the dude to actually throw down and Kane coulda just tackled him unexpectedly. I mean when your that big its not difficult to take down anyone, I dont care if your Tim Sylvia or not.

Its not like if they were to fight in a a real match Kane would win.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd have to pick Tim as the favorite in a mma match but you never know Kane could possibly beat him. We basically know nothing of Kane and I never considered Tim Sylvia to be super great. Plus Tim can't just use his size and range since Kane is probably about the same height and stronger.

Its MMA, anything could happen.

But I do find this story kind of hard to believe. Plus how come this bar doesn't have security tapes, if this really happened I'd love to see it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

seing as kane has a huge power advantage over tim, not that much difference in height and most wrestlers are versed in atleast some form of self-defense I can buy this. Just look at how Lesnar mauled Mir on the ground and Mir has a fantastic groundgame, now look at sylvia's excuse for a groundgame and it's not that unlikely that he got his ass kicked.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

rabakill said:


> seing as kane has a huge power advantage over tim, not that much difference in height and most wrestlers are versed in atleast some form of self-defense I can buy this. Just look at *how Lesnar mauled Mir on the ground *and Mir has a fantastic groundgame, now look at sylvia's excuse for a groundgame and it's not that unlikely that he got his ass kicked.


Are you serious lesnar mauled mir, i missed that fight.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Hahaha, go on Kane!!! Tim Sylvia got chokeslammed straight to hell!!  

Serves Tim's right. I've never liked Sylvia.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Villian said:


> Are you serious lesnar mauled mir, i missed that fight.


he was on top of him mauling him with hammerfists, and lost because Mir is skilled in submissions. Tim sylvia, is not.

and here is glen jacobs, aka kane, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KoX...n_bar_fight?num=10&pg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

rabakill said:


> he was on top of him mauling him with hammerfists, and lost because Mir is skilled in submissions. Tim sylvia, is not.
> 
> and here is glen jacobs, aka kane,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KoX...n_bar_fight?num=10&pg&feature=player_embedded


Holy cow that was some funny stuff in that video. And it was weird seeing Kane look like a normal person. I was disappointed they didn't show the finish, and the rules were kind of confusing.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Holy cow that was some funny stuff in that video. And it was weird seeing Kane look like a normal person. I was disappointed they didn't show the finish, and the rules were kind of confusing.


sort of like a shootfighting match with pulled punches. It looked like a light spar session.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Why isn't Kane in the UFC already?? Oh wait, I forgot steroids aren't allowed.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

That video basically looks like a pro wrestling match that was made to look a little more real. I think its called a worked shoot. Now if there was a video of him in a actual shoot fight that would be awesome and could show if he has any skill as a fighter.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

roids








not-roids









disclaimer: the video was for entertainment purposes only, don't go crazy


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah the video is fine but I think you had it listed as a regular shoot fight at first which is why I mentioned it. Unless you didn't, then I don't know why I mentioned it.

Also I don't think Kane was on roids at least not in the last decade. Maybe he was but he isn't ripped or anything so I wouldn't just assume he is. Was he ever caught getting them like a lot of other wrestlers were?


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

lol isn't that ironic? I'm not really suprised considering it is Tim Sylvia who seems to be a bit of an overated douche. But it's still funny a pro wrestler did that to him. Well I guess it wasn't just any pro wrestler, Kane is a gigantic and powerful freak. War Big Red Machine!! lol


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

This sounds like crap. For one none of the major wrestling news sites are reporting this and they are usually more up to speed on these things than the MMA sites.


For another Tim Sylvia lives in Iowa and Maine while Kane lives in the South (I forgot exactly where) so how did they happen to both be in the same bar in Detroit of all places? To my knowledge there weren't any major MMA or WWE event in Detroit for them to even be in the same city.


This article also appears to be poorly written making it even more suspect.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Maybe Tim brought the fight to the ground to attempt subs but caught some punches, maybe he was drunk, maybe it never happened...

I cant believe I'm backing big Tim here but I dont believe it for a second.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

who knows if it happened or not, but what's so hard to believe about a guy with 60 pounds of muscle on him beating him up on the ground.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Pics or it never happened.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Why isn't Kane in the UFC already?? Oh wait, I forgot steroids aren't allowed.


Well first off, Kane never took roids, but Lesnar definitely did and hes in the UFC. So it looks like your entire post is just flat out wrong.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

rabakill said:


> roids
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how dare you. Big Poppa Pump is not on steroids. He is simply a genetic freak

I hope for Tim's sake that this isn't true


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Why do you hope for Tim's sake? MMA fighters aren't the hierarchy of the "tough" world. Believe it or not, a "normal" guy could also learn to fight or defend himself. MMA fighters are not a breed of their own. Whether the guy is a "fake professional wrestler" no matter if it's Kane or anyone else...he's still a regular guy with a regular job. That doesn't mean just because he doesn't train mixed martial arts, he's a lame ass that has no "fighting" skills what so ever.

Even if this story isn't true, I figure this is the best thread to say this because, evidently, it still isn't clear to people. If you train MMA, you are not an automatic god. Even if you love MMA, MMA fighters are not automatic gods.

Trust me, if a normal, backwood country boy with a cross tattoo on his back like Jeremy Stephens can get into MMA, it doesn't take god like attributes to give it a try. Just like it doesn't take god like attributes for guys like Kane, the dude that works at post office, or the owner of a sticky pad corporation to attempt to fight or defend himself. In other words, you're not an automatic puss cake if you don't train MMA.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> This sounds like crap. For one none of the major wrestling news sites are reporting this and they are usually more up to speed on these things than the MMA sites.
> 
> 
> For another Tim Sylvia lives in Iowa and Maine while Kane lives in the South (I forgot exactly where) so how did they happen to both be in the same bar in Detroit of all places? To my knowledge there weren't any major MMA or WWE event in Detroit for them to even be in the same city.
> ...


If it is a Sherdog article, then it's in Pulitzer Prize shape in comparison to what that place normally shoots out.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd also like to say that this is 2009's version of the following: 

a) Tito v. Lee Murray; or, 

b) krazy Horse v. Vanderlei


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful, just beautiful!!!! First we have Brock Lesnar coming in the UFC and getting the belt by beating some solid veterans, then we see how the former 2-time UFC champion Tim Sylvia gets owned by another pro-wrestler Kane, who is 41 years old, Bobby Lashley is on the way to UFC (I truly believe he'll murder Shamrock and join). What is it? WWE invasion? UFC fighters get owned by WWE superstars, that's hilarious! I've a fan of WWE for a long time, so I feel kind of happy for the success of one of my favorite characters, but that shouldn't be that way! I comprehend the circumstances (some of them are still unclear), but the fact still remains, UFC guys got beaten by WWE superstars.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

What does being a former/current WWE superstar have anything to do with a guys abilities? Anderson Silva worked at McDonalds one time, which is way less demanding than a professional wrestler.

I mean, it's not like anyone is saying professional wrestling is "real."


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> What does being a former/current WWE superstar have anything to do with a guys abilities? Anderson Silva worked at McDonalds one time, which is way less demanding than a professional wrestler.
> 
> I mean, it's not like anyone is saying professional wrestling is "real."


Well, some people will start using this example in every thread concerning former WWE superstars fighting in UFC like a prove that WWE wrestlers are legit and very capable of beating UFC fighters in a real fight. This, of course, erases the line between the real fighters and not (UFC and WWE). How can you be considered a real fighter when you train your whole life, but still cannot beat another human being who never trained professionally, although 10 cm difference is significant, I agree, but still. WWE fans might start thinking that Triple H/John Cena > Fedor.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Is this any other source? but its funny as fack. :thumbsup:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

lol thats awesome

What if Kane did Roids? Tim used to do them to and he still sucks at MMA.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

The_Senator said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful!!!! First we have Brock Lesnar coming in the UFC and getting the belt by beating some solid veterans, then we see how the former 2-time UFC champion Tim Sylvia gets owned by another pro-wrestler Kane, who is 41 years old, Bobby Lashley is on the way to UFC (I truly believe he'll murder Shamrock and join). What is it? WWE invasion? UFC fighters get owned by WWE superstars, that's hilarious! I've a fan of WWE for a long time, so I feel kind of happy for the success of one of my favorite characters, but that shouldn't be that way! I comprehend the circumstances (some of them are still unclear), but the fact still remains, UFC guys got beaten by WWE superstars.


Lashley is facing Jason Guida now. 

And the WWE guys are used to pain. They put their bodies through abnormal punishment day in and day out. So, I can see an MMA professional being shocked when he throws out a combo that usually ko's a training partner and sees it has little to no effect on someone whose pain tolerance is through the roof. 

Also, Timmy's advantage was his reach. Kane is roughly the same size, and as another person commented, you can't stand on the outside and jab in a bar fight. And Timmy has shown a weakness when the fight is taken to him on the inside.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

It took Undertaker 3 Tombstones to defeat Kane.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i liked that Pro-wrestling match, rules were a little confusing but i wish WWE employed a more realistic style like that in their shows.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> It took Undertaker 3 Tombstones to defeat Kane.


hahahahah


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> It took Undertaker 3 Tombstones to defeat Kane.


lol..classic.. man i wonder what undertaker would have done to tim sylvia. chokeslammed him to hell.....:thumb02:


----------



## Nola213 (Mar 19, 2009)

Big Timmah should go and watch Bas Ruttens Bar fighting vids.

It's obvious Kane being a "pro wrestler" had superior knowledge and use of the "ambience" of the place. 

He probabaly got Tim with the old Tobbasco sausce to the eyes. Then took his head to the wall, Ba-da-bing,ba-da-bing....ect,ect. 

Seriously though. -Bar fight, -St.Patty's day, -two drunk big men...crowded area, yea makes for a good indication of who is a better fighter.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Is their honestly any reliability in this story? has anything been confirmed?

I won't buy it until it's confirmed.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

god damnit who's the loser who neg repped me for posting the video. You actually neg repped me for mislabelling something? this forum has some cool people, and a lot of pussies.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Just goes to show the former h/w champ of the ufc aint got sh!t on the former wwe champ. Tim should consider him self lucky that Kane didnt choke slam him through a table like he did to Mankind at wrestlemania


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Nola213 said:


> Big Timmah should go and watch Bas Ruttens Bar fighting vids.
> 
> It's obvious Kane being a "pro wrestler" had superior knowledge and use of the "ambience" of the place.
> 
> ...


This post wins for several reasons.

1. Bas Ruttten and his "dangida dangida" was mentioned
2. Most importantly, your avy. Big win.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Kane denied it: http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/53373-kane-denies-bar-fight.html


----------

